# Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3 Fan Install



## MXXI (Jun 17, 2011)

How many fans can I install on my motherboard (Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3)? I have the CPU_FAN and SYS_FAN2 being used at the moment. That leaves PWR_FAN and SYS_FAN1 free. Does that mean I can only have four fans? or can I install more?

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You can install more fans than there are headers on the motherboard, they just won't be controlled/monitored by the mobo. There are four pin Molex adapters and fans that come with Molex connectors.

What case are you using and what fan configuration do you plan on using?


----------



## MXXI (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm using a Thermaltake Dokker. I plan on putting an intake on the front and then an exhaust on top with the possibility of another fan on top as either intake or exhaust.

If I do use extra fans, do I connect them to the PSU and have to live with no control?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That, or you can use a fan-speed controller, something like this.

Amazon.com: Aerocool Touch 1000 LCD panel: VirtualSim


----------



## MXXI (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I'll just get a 3 pin splitter if I get another fan. If I decide on more I'll probably get a controller.
The controllers look awesome, which is enough to make me want one 

Thanks for your help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A splitter will not allow you to control 2 fans on one header. It also runs the risk of drawing too much current throuth the PCB.


----------

